# Aged Black Strat



## nicolasrivera (Jun 10, 2009)

This is my personal black strat that i aged to my likings some time ago it was painted daphne blue first and the black, every part was new and was bought separately and aged accordantly.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

VERY nice man. Did you use nitro or else for the paint?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

wow, that is beautiful work! I love the pickup covers and the fretboard is perfect! A lot of relic jobs get the fretboard all wrong, it looks too bare or too clean. This one is stellar!


----------



## nicolasrivera (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank Alain, thin skin of nitro.


----------



## nicolasrivera (Jun 10, 2009)

Glad you liked the fretboard, it was the most time consuming because i was aiming for that look and it came out exactly how i wanted it.

Pick up covers on most of the well played early strats ware like that because of an early form of brittle plastic made from formaldehyde and phenol A.K.A Bakelite used for the plastic parts.

Nico.


----------

